
The Shadow of the Future - geetarista
http://thedaniel.github.com/posts/the-shadow-of-the-future/
======
batemanesque
according to Binmore (<http://jasss.soc.surrey.ac.uk/1/1/review1.html>)
Axelrod didn't actually run his simulations for long enough - when they're
repeated w/ a longer time horizon, tit-for-tat proves not to be the ideal
strategy.

~~~
slurgfest
If that's so, it doesn't mean Axelrod is wrong, but that his results depend on
the timescale. Which is one of many parameters...

~~~
batemanesque
that's true, but I think (could be wrong) that Axelrod presented his results
as "definitive" given that no-one had simulated a comparable timescale before.
it was certainly presented as such in the textbook I was reading from.

------
gwern
Author should fix how 'Daniel Hangeveld' overlaps with the body.

~~~
thedaniel
What browser/os? This is how it looks for me on mac chrome:
<http://cl.ly/image/271T2o3w1v0V>

~~~
gwern
Iceweasel/Debian testing: <http://imgur.com/YApvzjw>

